# Almost one third of Australians were born overseas



## barryqwalsh (Sep 25, 2016)

How does that gel with a racist, inward-looking xenophobic country?


http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/re...s/news-story/85a99b8a04f1e4d97023ad8b6851cfd2


----------



## ThirdTerm (Sep 25, 2016)

That would include Ms Hanson who was born in Britain and immigrated to Australia as a child. Persons born in the UK continue to be the largest group of overseas-born residents. I have come across some British migrants who have just made it to Australia and retain the British accent.








> Over the last 10 years, the proportion of the Australian population who were born in the United Kingdom decreased from 5.7% in 2003 to 5.3% in 2013. Conversely, the proportions increased for people born in New Zealand (from 2.1% to 2.6%), China (from 1.0% to 1.8%) and India (from 0.6% to 1.6%).


----------



## barryqwalsh (Sep 25, 2016)

No, Pauline was born in Woolloongabba, Queensland, on the 27 May 1954.


----------



## ThirdTerm (Sep 26, 2016)

Her father Jack Seccombe's parents were English migrants and she's actually a third generation migrant from Britain. She could not emigrate to the UK in 2010 probably because her British blood became too thin to be eligible for claiming British citizenship. Or her politics got in her way and Britain bans hate preachers from entering the country..


----------

